# Show off your Tektek-fails!



## Lucy Bones (Nov 9, 2009)

Due to popular demand (About two people) this thread is dedicated to show what retarded crap you can come up with using Tektek.org's dream avatar creator!

http://www.tektek.org/dream/


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 9, 2009)

"Now I don't have Naruto to give me AIDS anymore...whatever shall I do? Wherever shall I go?"

"OH GOD, MY ANUS IS BLEEDING."


----------



## Dass (Nov 9, 2009)

Pass



AlexInsane said:


> "Now I don't have Naruto to give me AIDS anymore...whatever shall I do? Wherever shall I go?"
> 
> "OH GOD, MY ANUS IS BLEEDING."



that's disgusting.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 9, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> "Now I don't have Naruto to give me AIDS anymore...whatever shall I do? Wherever shall I go?"
> 
> "OH GOD, MY ANUS IS BLEEDING."



lol.

Man-struation.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 10, 2009)

Don't know whether to call it a fail or not, but I threw this one together:

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/RooseHurro/Avatars/DreamAvatar-5625969.png


----------



## Sinjo (Nov 10, 2009)

Lame thread is incredibly lame.


----------



## themnax (Nov 10, 2009)

oh bloody hell.  i was on there once.  i forgot what it was called.  this was way back when and i had somehow the impression that little esh creature had something to do with it.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 10, 2009)

I was just messing around, it's pretty gay...

http://public5.tektek.org/img/av/0911/d10/0625/e71b414.png


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Lame thread is incredibly lame.



overused comment is lame.

The fucking hotel blocked the site. =o I'll do it when I get home.

Also, shouldn't this be in forum games? Seems like a game, maybe even a fun one at that.

Edit: Fixed z problem. 



It's the funniest hideous thing I've ever made. lol


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 10, 2009)

Gay http://public5.tektek.org/img/av/0911/d10/0928/8761520.png
And I had no fun making it and I will totally not go back and play it some more. Totally.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 10, 2009)

http://public5.tektek.org/img/av/0911/d10/1011/a344234.png

What a fucking chink.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 10, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> http://public5.tektek.org/img/av/0911/d10/1011/a344234.png
> 
> What a fucking chink.



Not chinky enough.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 10, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Lame thread is incredibly lame.


You're just jealous that our e-dicks are bigger.


----------



## Mysticentity (Nov 10, 2009)

Well...this isn't a furry RPG forum...it's a rabbit one that is in need of more members, so if you like role playing animals and not just furrys or anthros then check this site out.

http://z8.invisionfree.com/Uncertain_Fate/index.php?act=idx


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 10, 2009)

Mysticentity said:


> Well...this isn't a furry RPG forum...it's a rabbit one that is in need of more members, so if you like role playing animals and not just furrys or anthros then check this site out.
> 
> http://z8.invisionfree.com/Uncertain_Fate/index.php?act=idx


Wrong thread, buddy-boy.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 10, 2009)

*Posted it in the other thread, but here's ghetto tranny Piccolo again, for your viewing pleasure:*
http://public2.tektek.org/img/av/0807/d23/0105/a48427.png


*A cosplay of the chick from the NES game Guardian Legend:*
http://public2.tektek.org/img/av/0809/d19/0003/3d2810.png

*
One of my past avatars, with a cybergoth kind of look:*
http://public2.tektek.org/img/av/0812/d12/1924/872d1.png

*
Another one of my cybergoth / fruity mercenary bitch / whatever kind of looks:*
http://public4.tektek.org/img/av/0902/d23/0151/98fa369.png


*Blueskin Vae:*
http://public4.tektek.org/img/av/0908/d26/0424/56f3182.png


*Current (fuzzy) Vae:
*http://public5.tektek.org/img/av/0911/d10/1804/9779402.png


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 10, 2009)

http://public5.tektek.org/img/av/0911/d10/1916/7542549.png
Cannon Fodder is not amused


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 10, 2009)

This is what chink is all about:




HERROH, OH, YOU SO CYOOT BOI, COME ORRAH MAH PLASH, WE DO FUCKY FUCKY, YEAH?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 10, 2009)

HOO GAWT WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION?!
http://public5.tektek.org/img/av/0911/d10/2124/a4e3945.png


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 12, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> This is what chink is all about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh fuck you've out-chinked me.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 12, 2009)

Lol, my updated fag ave~
http://a2.cdn.gaiaonline.com/gaia/members/ava/93/26/edd895f10e2693_flip.png


----------



## Kaizou (Nov 21, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> This is what chink is all about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man I can't stop laughing now. Lols :'D


----------

